# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1999  (30 Μαϊου, Κλειστό Γήπεδο Περιστερίου)

## Polyneikos

Ένας από τους κορυφαίους αγώνες των 90's με πολλούς αθλητές γνωστούς είτε στην κορύφωση της καριέρας τους είτε στην απογείωσή τους ήταν το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της Π.Ε.Σ.Δ. , τον Μάϊο του 1999 στο κλειστό Περιστερίου... 
Κατηγορίες που σφύζαν από συμμετοχές, σε κόντρες οριακές!


*Νικητής της -80*, μετά από σκληρή μάχη με τον καταπληκτικό *Μπάμπη Σαρακίνη, ο Γιάννης Στεφάνου.*
Ενώ στην κατηγορία συμμετείχαν πολλοί αθλητές με συμμετοχές όπως ο Σπύρος Ντολίτσας (3ος), ο  Γιώργος Μπουζιάνας (4ος), Αλέξανδρος Συλβεστρίδης (6ος), Ηλίας Σαρρής, Νίκος Κολιάτος, Κώστας Σπανάκης




*Κατηγορία -90,* με πρωταγωνιστές τον *Στέλιο Μπουντούλη (1ος)* , Κώστα Κουτρούμπας (2ος) και Παναγιώτη Μεταξάκης (3ος), ενώ ακολούθησαν οι Παπαδόουλος Αχιλλέας, Αναστασόπουλος Μπάμπης, Άκης Καραγιάννης


*Στην κατηγορία +90, νικητής ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης* με 2ο τον Δημήτρη Μηχανό 3ο τον Στρατή Τινέλη


*Αξιοπρόσεκτη η κατηγορία γυναικών με 2 σπουδαίες αθλήτριες την Πόπη Τριπόδη και την Βασιλική Καραμίχα*, ενω στην *κατηγορία Open νικητής ο Μάρκος Κότυλακ!*
Στην* κατηγορία Juniors* αγωνίστηκαν αθλητές που συναντήσαμε τις επόμενες δεκαετίες με αρκετές συμμετοχές όπως ο *Νίκος Φρονιάδης (1ος), Παναγιώτης Καραμάνης (2ος)*
Στην *κατηγορία Masters* συμμετείχαν εμβληματικοί αθλητές όπως ο *Χρήστος Κεχαγιάς (3ος), Θανάσης Κυτούγιας (2ος) με νικητή τον Κώστα Κατσέτη*


Στην κατηγορία Πρωταθλητών - σε έναν από τους πιο δυνατούς που έχουμε δει-  έπαιξαν οι νικητές των τριων κατηγοριών:
*Γιάννης Στεφάνου (-80), Στέλιος Μπουντούλης (-90) και Παναγιώτης Σιώτης (+90).*
*Προστέθηκαν οι πρωταθλητές Βασίλης Γρίβας και Βαγγέλης Λαζάρου , ο "Ηρακλής του Πειραιά" σε ενα comeback μετά από πολλά χρόνια.*
Τιτανομαχία μεταξύ Γρίβα, Σιώτη, Μπουντούλη κυρίως , με *Γενικό Νικητή τον Βασίλη Γρίβα*, ο οποίος κέρδισε το 5ο Μr Ελλάς της ΠΕΣΔ, ρεκόρ που παραμένει ακόμα , με τον Παναγιώτη Σιώτη να ακολουθεί με 4 Γενικούς Τίτλους σε αγώνες της WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παραπάνω παρουσίαση είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος No3 – Σεπτέμβριος 1999 με εξώφυλλο τον Παναγιώτη Σιώτη.

Ήταν μία σύγκρουση γιγάντων για την οποία ο Σιώτης αναφέρθηκε στη συνέντευξη που έδωσε στο ίδιο τεύχος στις σελίδες 32-33.

Διαβάστε την στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

Δύσκολη μάχη μεταξύ Γρίβα- Σιώτη..
Ο Γρίβας στα καλύτερα του, στην χρονιά που έκανε το νταμπλ στην ΠΕΣΔ. Δύσκολα παιζόταν.
Από την άλλη ο Σιώτης, με τις φοβερές μάζες του, εντυπωσιακός, στα ανεβάσματά του , όπου μπορώ να πω ότι διαδέχθηκε τον Γρίβα ως το βαρύ όνομα της ΠΕΣΔ. 
Δύσκολο το έργο των κριτών.

----------


## Polyneikos

Βάζω φωτογραφίες από αυτόν τον αγώνα, από το πρωτότυπο υλικό του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ που κάλυπτε τον αγώνα.

Στην κατηγορία Πρωταθλητών σε αυτον τον αγώνα , έπαιξαν οι νικητές των τριων κατηγοριών:
*Γιάννης Στεφάνου (-80), Στέλιος Μπουντούλης (-90) και Παναγιώτης Σιώτης (+90).*
Προστέθηκαν οι πρωταθλητές *Βασίλης Γρίβας και Βαγγέλης Λαζάρου.

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες απο το ατομικό του Βασίλη Γρίβα, στις καλύτερές του εμφανίσεις

























Τελικά η μάχη ήταν μεταξύ Σιώτη και Γρίβα, με νικητή τον *Βασίλη Γρίβα!
*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Δύσκολο το έργο της κριτικής επιτροπής,με την τελική τριάδα του γενικού σε μεγάλη φόρμα.Διαφορετικό σωματότυπο οι δύο πρώτοι πρωταθλητές,με το Β.Γ κλασικό εκτομεσόμορφο,ενώ τον Π.Σ ενδομεσόμορφο.Ο νικητής βρισκόταν σχεδόν στο ζενίθ της καριέρας του,όπου έκανε άλλη μια σεζόν έξι μήνες μετά.Από όσο θυμάμαι ζύγιζε 111 κιλά με ύψος 185

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία Εφήβων  +75

Νικητής ο Νίκος Φρονιάδης, δεύτερος ο Παναγιώτης Καραμάνης .Τρίτος ο Παναγιώτης Ζούμης και 4ος ο Μάκης Χορόπουλος

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Μasters 40+*
Nικητής ο Κώστας Κατσέτης, δεύτερος ο Θανάσης Κετούγιας, τρίτος ο Χρήστος Κεχαγιάς και τέταρτος ο Κώστας Βέης.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Fitness Γυναικών
*
Βέη Μαρία 




*
Βody Γυναικών*





















1η η Ποπη Τριποδη και 2η η Καραμίχα-Σαρρή Βασιλική. Απονομή από την Μαρία Λάβδα

----------


## Muscleboss

Ένας από τους κορυφαίους αγώνες των 90's... τιτανομαχία! ενώ εντύπωση μου κάνει και η live διακόσμηση με τους αρχαίους πολεμιστές στη σκηνή.  :01. Smile: 

Παίρνοντας αφορμή από το όνομα του συγγραφέα του άρθρου Νίκο Ζαπατίνα, σκέφτομαι ότι ήταν και το τελευταίο Mr Ελλάς του αειμνήστου Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα που έφυγε λίγους μήνες αργότερα, χωρίς να γνωρίζω κατά πόσο δραστηριοποιούνταν με αγώνες εκείνη τη περίοδο.

Σημαντικός αγώνας και για τους Αγρινιώτες αθλητές, καθώς ο Θανάσης Κετούγιας ήταν ίσως στην καλύτερη φόρμα του, αλλά και Φώτης Γιγκλάς και Μάκης Χορόπουλος κάναν το αγωνιστικό τους ντεμπούτο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Αλλοδαπών-Open* , ντεπούτο με νίκη  έκανε και ο *Μάρεκ Κότυλακ*, αθλητής που πρωταγωνιστεί για 3 δεκαετίες πέρα από το αγωνιστικό κομμάτι, ως προπονητής, από τους πλέον έμπειρους, αλλά και ως κριτής αγώνων. Μετά από τόσα χρόνια παραμονής στην Ελλάδα οι φίλοι τον αποκαλούν και Μάρκο

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία -80

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητής της -80*, μετά από σκληρή μάχη με τον Μπάμπη Σαρακίνη, ο *Γιάννης Στεφάνου
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία -90, με πρωταγωνιστές τον Στέλιο Μπουντούλη, Κώστα Κουτρουμπά και Παναγιώτη Μεταξάκη





























*Νικητής ο Στέλιος Μπουντούλης 
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην* κατηγορία +90,* νικητής ο *Παναγιώτης Σιώτης* με 2ο τον Δημήτρη Μηχανό

----------


## Polyneikos

Nικητής της +90 ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης

----------

